# Best Nootropics for daily use



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello guys

What are the best nootropics to use daily , for better memory/concentration levels?

I know noonpept , piracetam and phenibut( not daily use , it doesnt work for me anyway).

Cheers


----------



## djboxwood (Dec 29, 2016)

phenibut is good for sleeping.... is it helping you with memory etc? how many mgs are you getting?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

djboxwood said:


> phenibut is good for sleeping.... is it helping you with memory etc? how many mgs are you getting?


 no i didnt have any visible effects with it , i don't remembre the mgs i took but it was the recommanded dosage


----------



## dannyB0y (Feb 4, 2017)

Baka said:


> Hello guys
> 
> What are the best nootropics to use daily , for better memory/concentration levels?
> 
> ...


 What was your experiences using Piracetam like? I have been considering giving this a go to help with work. I've heard you need to supplement with Choline when taking Piracetam too to counter act some of the negative sides (sleepiness, shakiness, headaches, and anxiety).


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

dannyB0y said:


> What was your experiences using Piracetam like? I have been considering giving this a go to help with work. I've heard you need to supplement with Choline when taking Piracetam too to counter act some of the negative sides (sleepiness, shakiness, headaches, and anxiety).


 It works well for me , i take 3 caps of 500mg/day .

It looks like i can speak more easily , i can spend more time in my tasks too.

I think it helps me because i've used MDMA recently and it ****ed my brain , short term memory loss , more anxiety etc.

Piracetam helps , and i'm receiving oxypiracetam in some days hoping it will help too


----------



## dannyB0y (Feb 4, 2017)

I've only ever taken MDMA to get high don't see how it could be used as a nootropic when you're off your tits ha!

Did u supplement the Piracetam with Choline or do you think it's unnecessary? Did you experience any side effects from taking it. I think i'll order a bottle and try it out


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

dannyB0y said:


> I've only ever taken MDMA to get high don't see how it could be used as a nootropic when you're off your tits ha!
> 
> Did u supplement the Piracetam with Choline or do you think it's unnecessary? Did you experience any side effects from taking it. I think i'll order a bottle and try it out


 Yea i used MDMA to get high at a party , not for everyday use

no need for choline , at least for me.

I've tried tyrosine today and it seems to help my mood , i'm sure it's because MDMA ****ed my serotonin/dopamine levels , tyrosine increase dopamine levels so i felt it directly


----------



## dannyB0y (Feb 4, 2017)

You will usually feel a bit shit for a few days after taking MDMA if you took a decent amount, that's to be expected. Come downs can be a ****er. Usually a few days later you should be back to yourself though when it works its way out of your system. I find sweating the weekend out in the gym after a big weekend does wonders.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

dannyB0y said:


> You will usually feel a bit s**t for a few days after taking MDMA if you took a decent amount, that's to be expected. Come downs can be a ****er. Usually a few days later you should be back to yourself though when it works its way out of your system. I find sweating the weekend out in the gym after a big weekend does wonders.


 Yea i know i'm not a first time user , but i won't be taking it anymore , for someone suffering from bad anxiety the comedown lasts much longer and is much harder to handle.

It's a great drug tho , but for anxious/depressed people it's not a drug to take , the comedown can be horrible.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

dannyB0y said:


> What was your experiences using Piracetam like? I have been considering giving this a go to help with work. I've heard you need to supplement with Choline when taking Piracetam too to counter act some of the negative sides (sleepiness, shakiness, headaches, and anxiety).


 @dannyB0y why can't you accept pm's


----------



## dannyB0y (Feb 4, 2017)

Redser said:


> @dannyB0y why can't you accept pm's


 Not sure? I am receiving PMs from others


----------



## Raposo (Mar 7, 2016)

In my opinion:

Use choline (500 mg ed) and other one that could be noopept or piracetam

I used to take 40-50 mcg of noopept a day. And it was well.


----------



## alvinhoff (May 2, 2017)

You can use serotonin pills or you can better information nootropic guides like Nootrilab.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Memory and concentration are different things....For concentration ritalin or Adderall....I've only tried ritalin....Works good especially on doing stuff ud normally have little interest...

There's aslo modafinil....Won't help u on memory or concentration but will make you less mentally tired and keep u fully awake all day long.....


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Bump - what are peoples thoughts on modafinil or armodafinil?

Bought some Noopept so interested to see how that goes


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

SwollNP said:


> Bump - what are peoples thoughts on modafinil or armodafinil?
> 
> Bought some Noopept so interested to see how that goes


 Load of s**t for me, doesn't seem to do much apart from give me migraines. Everyone responds differently though so give it a try :thumbup1:


----------

